# E-mail privacy settings on KB



## tjayz (Nov 29, 2009)

I received an email this morning with the heading "from the Kindle Boards" so of course I opened it, only to find it was from an author supposedly wanting to find out how I like the Kindle, but including a link to his book.
I was not impressed that an author would harvest people's email addresses from the Boards and will make a point of NOT buying his book!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I hope you forwarded it to Harvey and the Mods.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## tjayz (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for that, Edward.  I really didn't know what to do about it but have now followed your suggestion and forwarded it to Harvey.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

We received another comment about this earlier, from someone who did not have their email visible as yours is. We don't think the spammer got that email through here, but yours is possible since it is visible. I suggest that you go into your profile, choose Account Related Settings, and check the box that says Hide email address from public? This will keep anyone from being able to see your email address. 

This option has been checked automatically for new members, but older members may still have their email address visible to anyone. I suggest everyone check their profiles to be certain this option is CHECKED if you do not want your email address to be public.

eta: It looks like yours is no longer visible. perhaps you or Harvey have changed it already.


----------



## tjayz (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes, I changed it already


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought that the default was to be visible, and that Harvey periodically ran a script to hide emails?  So new members' email addresses would be the ones visible?  I get confused so easily.      At any rate, members should check their Profile, Account Related Settings to make sure "Hide this email" is checked.  (You can't check by simply looking at your Profile, your email address will always be visible to you, so you can easily see which one is there; it's presumed that it's all right for you to see your own email address.  )

Betsy


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got this e-mail too. Thanks for the suggestion of hiding my e-mail address. I figured it would be nice if anyone wanted to contact me, but I guess I don't really want this sort of contact.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

I have my email address hidden and I still received the same email.


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

That is pretty bold and stupid from my point of view I never take anything seriously that is spammed through my email.  So that author is really putting themselves in danger of having people boycott their stuff.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Zob said:


> That is pretty bold and stupid from my point of view I never take anything seriously that is spammed through my email. So that author is really putting themselves in danger of having people boycott their stuff.


Yep. I got one too and told him exactly what I thought of his tactics. He's in my SPAM filter now and will be staying there, any posts he makes here will be ignored, and hell will freeze over before I even -look- at his book.

I doubt that's the result he wanted though.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

J.M. Pierce said:


> I have my email address hidden and I still received the same email.


There is some thought that he retrieved email addresses from another site and is saying "From KindleBoards" in the header to get people's attention. Harvey is definitely aware of the situation.

Thanks,

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I responded kindly just in case the email was real. Doesn't look like it was, now. Sigh.

David Dalglish


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

J.M. Pierce said:


> I have my email address hidden and I still received the same email.


Has anybody seen Harvey carrying around a manuscript lately?

Just kidding, of course!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

To clarify:  Betsy has it correct. . .e-mail is NOT hidden as the default but it is easy to check the box in your forum profile to be sure that it is hidden for the future.

At least twice over the past 2 and a half years, Harvey has run a script to hide e-mail addresses of all members registered.  The last time was several months ago, however, and as we know . . .and Intinst can provide the stats to show  . . . we've gotten a lot of members since then.

The person in question IS a registered member here.  If he/she sends PM's that would be considered promoting your book OUTSIDE the Book Bazaar and is not permitted.  If the person is sending e-mail to members whose addresses are visible, that's not very smart, but there's not a lot we can do about it.  And, as Leslie said, it's also possible he's getting the addresses elsewhere. . . . .

Incidentally, you can tell if a member's e-mail address is hidden or not.  J.M., yours is not (at least not right now) . . .I see a little envelope under your avatar.  Note that for YOU, you will always see the envelope -- your address is not hidden for you.  Duh!  Check your profile "account related settings" to be sure.


----------



## tintaun (Apr 20, 2010)

I got a similiar email and forwarded it to one of the Mods.  Poor guy is a bit clueless to be spamming like that.

es


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

AGAIN. . . .if a person is sending e-mails there's not much we can do about it.  Though I would venture it is having the opposite affect to what he/she intends.

Please HIDE your e-mail address if you don't want to get unsolicited mail.

tintaun. . . . yours is NOT hidden.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

J.M. Pierce said:


> I have my email address hidden and I still received the same email.


No, you don't. I can see the email icon right under your avatar.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Waaa! My email address isn't hidden and I didn't get any spam.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I guess I don't post enough to get spammed either.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

intinst said:


> I guess I don't post enough to get spammed either.


Ha! 

(but your address is hidden. . . . )


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ha!
> 
> (but your address is hidden. . . . )


Didn't matter to some.


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I got an e-mail from him this morning as well.  I didn't have my e-mail hidden, but do now.  

I replied to his e-mail telling him that I'd marked his e-mail as spam and would not be receptive to any more communications from him, and that if he wanted to connect with people on Kindle Boards, to do so ON Kindle Boards.

Then I marked it as spam and promptly deleted it.  

Glad to know I'm not the only one who thought he was just spamming.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I never let anyone know my email address ( ) and I rarely post here, but don;t know whether I got the SPAM or not, because I get so much email daily including 10 each from Nigeria and ernough Viagra advertizements to have me arrive before I leave. 

I may have gotten the SPAM, who knows. 99% of my email is read and then saved or deleted using the Blackberry and it's so fast an furious SPAM never get a chance to fry on the grill. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I didn't get this email.  I'm feeling left out!  What, I'm not spam-worthy?  

Not having seen this email, my guess is... poor guy is probably more clueless than anything.  Probably best to send him a note, explaining how his tactics upset people, and advising him on better ways to promote his books.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I find it entertaining that the Google ad I'm getting for this thread is one saying "Certify Your Expertise with an Advanced Email Marketing Certificate -- 100% Online".

And I'm feeling left out too. <pout>


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Susan: Don't feel left out! 
Have some of mine.

'Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, Baked beans, Spam, Spam and Spam!'


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Baked beans are off.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Can I have Spam instead?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

archer said:


> Can I have Spam instead?


I love SPAM fried up with eggs. Did you know that more SPAM is sold in Hawaii than any other state?

Ed Patterson


----------



## kerry1897 (Jun 29, 2010)

I've never posted on the Kindle boards before, and I had the same spam e-mail this morning. He wondered if I liked the Kindle, and hoped it would work for him in Costa Rica. There is a picture of him and a link to his book. I've deleted it, so I can't remember the title.

I read this thread just now, went into my settings, and made my e-mail invisible. If I've never posted, he must be getting the addresses from somewhere else.


I like spam on fried bread, with eggs, beans, bacon and tomatoes. Spam, spam, spam spam.....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

While you guys might be busy eating spam, I'm a lumberjack and I'm okay...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kerry1897 said:


> I've never posted on the Kindle boards before, and I had the same spam e-mail this morning. He wondered if I liked the Kindle, and hoped it would work for him in Costa Rica. There is a picture of him and a link to his book. I've deleted it, so I can't remember the title.
> 
> I read this thread just now, went into my settings, and made my e-mail invisible. If I've never posted, he must be getting the addresses from somewhere else.
> 
> I like spam on fried bread, with eggs, beans, bacon and tomatoes. Spam, spam, spam spam.....


At least it got you to come and join us. Welcome and glad to have you here. Have you had your Kindle long?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Gee thanks, Archer. Much obliged. 



kerry1897 said:


> If I've never posted, he must be getting the addresses from somewhere else.


Not necessarily. You still have a _profile_, even if you've never posted. People could find it under "Members", or under "Forum Statistics", and maybe elsewhere.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

In checking the members pages, it looks like 80% or more of the people who joined this month have their email address viewable. It would be quite easy to send these people a spam posting. Perhaps we need to make it opt in for email addresses, rather than opt out.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

intinst said:


> In checking the members pages, it looks like 80% or more of the people who joined this month have their email address viewable. It would be quite easy to send these people a spam posting. Perhaps we need to make it opt in for email addresses, rather than opt out.


Harvey is working on this.


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

sounds like the simple thing to do is hide your email - That is good enough for me.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Zob said:


> sounds like the simple thing to do is hide your email - That is good enough for me.


This is true but people have to know about it to do it.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Harvey is working on this.


I should have known Harvey would be on top of the situation.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I got one of those after I first joined Kindleboards.  I figured out quick how to 'hide' my email.  I didn't appreciate the spam either.

Strange, when there's 'right' ways of promoting your book here on the Kindleboards.  Why would anyone go to such lengths to do that?

Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

My guess: IndieProse.com strikes again!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

My email address is a few years old now, and I get so many offers for Viagra, Lasik surgery, software, etc etc (around 40 a day) I may or may not have received it but would never know!  Off to check the deleted and spam folder as I type!


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

I received the same email this morning. I'm in the minority here but I really didn't mind getting it. However when I clicked on the link to his book in his sig line (along with his picture) it came up as an invalid link. I was going to take the time and trouble to search for the book since it listed Grand Central Publishing as the publisher (that's what caught my eye) but now I think I'll save my time for something else.

BTW, Kindle Boards could also mean over at the Amazon Kindle forums instead of here.


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

Wasn't me!
Wow, that is a bit desperate. People need to take a pill. I do feel the pain of the unsatisfied author at times, but you have to control your creative mind when it comes to selling your fiction!


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

I did look up this guy's book, Forever My Lady. It is released by Hatchette Group (Grand Central Publishing) and really sounds like a good book. 

Here is the break down on the reviews (from Kindle edition). 
56 Reviews 
5 star:    (36) 
4 star:    (1 
3 star:    (1) 
2 star:    (1) 
1 star:    (0) 
      
No, I do not know this person and have no vested interest in this whatsoever. I'm thinking his publisher probably told him to do some publicity for the book and this is part of what he is doing. Perhaps he sees nothing wrong with it? I don't know.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't know whether the gentleman in question is following this thread, but if you're right, and he was simply unaware of Boards etiquette, he might consider_ posting that fact_... people are likely to forgive him if he was just doing what he thought he was supposed to do....

.... and maybe he should also consider introducing his book the way everyone else does, in a public thread...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Agreed, we are a forgiving bunch and all of us have made mistakes. I wasn't banned when I was YELLING at people early in my membership, for which I am grateful. I had thought my temper had improved with years, but sometimes it still gets the better of me.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Intinst, yelling at people? Gosh, I can't imagine that in the slightest. You sure you aren't lying?

  

David Dalglish


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Half-Orc said:


> Intinst, yelling at people? Gosh, I can't imagine that in the slightest. You sure you aren't lying?
> 
> 
> 
> David Dalglish


Don't make turn the curmudgeon loose on you, you won't like it!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

OT!! OT!! OMG Intinst is about to hit 17000 postings... soon he will pass the numbers of members with his posts.

(sorry I had to....  )


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

intinst said:


> Don't make turn the curmudgeon loose on you, you won't like it!


Is the curmudgeon holding his mouth up by a string? The sync between the movements is freaking me out, man.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> Is the curmudgeon holding his mouth up by a string? The sync between the movements is freaking me out, man.


Think of it as the great sense of rhythm possessed by the rock-and-roll generation.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think it's safe to say the conversation has veered off topic. . . .and, as I'm not sure it was ever ever really right for the Bazaar. . . . .I'm going to move it down to Not Quite Kindle


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think it's safe to say the conversation has veered off topic. . . .and, as I'm not sure it was ever ever really right for the Bazaar. . . . .I'm going to move it down to Not Quite Kindle


I'm having SPAM tonight. Merge it with the Dinner thread. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

J.M. Pierce said:


> I have my email address hidden and I still received the same email.


Umm...no, I can see it as of this reply.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Harvey, I'll be glad to look at the SMF source code and see if I can make "hidden" the default, if you'd like me to.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Harvey, I'll be glad to look at the SMF source code and see if I can make "hidden" the default, if you'd like me to.


Apparently Harvey thinks it's OK to be traveling whilst we are the the midst of this horrible crisis. 

He said a few months back that he would check on it, but we don't know it he made any progress. I am sure he wouldn't mind you doing a little research while he is unavailable.

In the mean time, I have banned the member in question. He shall not be getting any more email addresses from here.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I PM'd Harvey with the one little change that should set the default to "hidden" for all new registrants who do not explicitly choose to "opt in" to have their email addresses exposed. In the meantime, anyone who does not want his/her email publicly available via this forum should go to the Profile page, select "Account Related Settings" in the left column, and in the resulting screen make sure that the "Hide email address from public?" checkbox is checked.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Holy carp..I'M guessing said author doesn't realize transparent oh-this-isn't-really-spam does not sell books, just annoys what could have been a potential reader...


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

I once received a spam message here at KB.  I just ignored and deleted it.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thumper said:


> Holy carp..I'M guessing said author doesn't realize transparent oh-this-isn't-really-spam does not sell books, just annoys what could have been a potential reader...


I'm guessing that too. I do think he really didn't intend to be pushy or obnoxious.... maybe he'll correspond with the mods and clarify that. People make mistakes.... there have been other authors here with lapses in judgment, and nobody holds it against them now....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What I thought was interesting was that, after two days of discussion in two different threads in very different parts of the board, he still sent a MODERATOR the same canned spam. . . . .that tells me that he wasn't actively reading threads and he certainly wasn't participating. . . .


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I honestly don't mind people e-mailing me, even if it is an attempt to get me to read their book. The part I don't appreciate is when it's a simple copy-paste e-mail with no attempt to personalize it. That was what irritated me about the whole thing.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

NogDog said:


> I PM'd Harvey with the one little change that should set the default to "hidden" for all new registrants who do not explicitly choose to "opt in" to have their email addresses exposed. In the meantime, anyone who does not want his/her email publicly available via this forum should go to the Profile page, select "Account Related Settings" in the left column, and in the resulting screen make sure that the "Hide email address from public?" checkbox is checked.


Thanks all - yes, I just got back from a 3-day trip to B.C., so am catching up on this! Incidentally, I received the same e-mail - and, curiously, a facebook friend request - from the same author. I am guessing that he was using multiple sources to create his distribution list.

There's good advice in this thread about making your email address hidden - - and with many thanks to NogDog, I will be updating our software tonight to make the default setting "hidden" for new members.

-Harvey


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Please see this announcement about KB email privacy settings:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,28957.0.html


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks Harvey


----------



## cruising ann (Apr 2, 2010)

Got the same email.  Was so p'o'd was going to opt out of thr boards, as much as I like them.  It came to my regular email account, and yes it was hidden in my account info.  So glad to find this thread, and that the Moderator on High is taking care of it.    Thank you.  Ann


----------

